# Sage DB - New Filter Message



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Anyone come across this message on the LCD? New one on me. Never come up before even waiting for the machine to tell me to descale which was when I changed the filter and usually do but descale more often now.

Any ideas?

John

-


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

I've just had it on my barista touch, machine is only just over a month old!?! Manual says every 3 month's.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

I'd rather this thread stuck to the DB. Mine is an old machine that doesn't use the new filter and as it's never come up before so a little strange. Suggest you start another thread but on the BT.

John

-


----------



## TomHughes (Dec 16, 2019)

?


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

LOL I suspect I should have just taken the tank out and put it back in again but changed the filter as well. Message gone.

It's strange really as the tank doesn't ever come out unless I descale. I did that getting on for 2months ago. When I was using the descale message it took a lot longer than that before the tank came out. My tank gets 2L of water added pretty regularly - not far of daily so not so concerned about tank cleanliness as some need to be. It gets a good clean when ever I descale.

 I did get slight coffee indigestion for a while recently. Turned out to be due keeping a batch of beans for too long. Resting too long and also drinking less coffee  the indigestion meant that it took even longer to use them up.

John

-


----------



## Goblinsgrind (Feb 9, 2014)

John, are the Sage water filters worth bothering with, I'm thinking of sorting out a reverse osmosis unit like the Osmio Zero but first need to persuade the wife, she only drinks tea and occasionally at that, and if you've got water with a low enough TDS the Sage filter would be surplus to requirements, also with the recommended bottled Waitrose spring water I would think it's not necessary.

What I would be interested to measure is what the Sage water filters take out of filtered jug water which is what I previously used, an optima, until I realised it doesn't reduce the hardness that much at all, certainly not enough to be safe for espresso machine boilers and is therefore a bit of a waste of money, but if the Sage water filters take it down to an acceptable TDS for the machine I think they're worth having.


----------



## ajohn (Sep 23, 2017)

Goblinsgrind said:


> John, are the Sage water filters worth bothering with, I'm thinking of sorting out a reverse osmosis unit like the Osmio Zero but first need to persuade the wife, she only drinks tea and occasionally at that, and if you've got water with a low enough TDS the Sage filter would be surplus to requirements, also with the recommended bottled Waitrose spring water I would think it's not necessary.
> 
> What I would be interested to measure is what the Sage water filters take out of filtered jug water which is what I previously used, an optima, until I realised it doesn't reduce the hardness that much at all, certainly not enough to be safe for espresso machine boilers and is therefore a bit of a waste of money, but if the Sage water filters take it down to an acceptable TDS for the machine I think they're worth having.


 The catch with any softening filter is how hard the tap water is. The harder it is the shorter the L through before stops softening. That's for any size of filter really. To be honest I don't worry too much about when I fit a new one. Our water is classed as very soft. I have had a scale problem on the DB. Essentially when I descaled I wasn't removing all of it. Actually as I bought a refurb machine as I wasn't that sure I wanted one it has probably been like this since I bought it. I doubled the descale time and the change to boiling noises from the steam boiler is very noticeable. Steam is available when it used to be but the machine carries on very gently boiling it for maybe another min.

So I do change the filter but probably not often enough and from now on will make sure it descales. The filter message may have been the machine being clever. I noticed that the brew pressure was fluctuating where as it's normally stable. Changed the filter and it's stable again. Maybe it was blocked somehow.

If the machine can tell owners when to descale and they set that up with the test strip they supply and also change the filter as often as they suggest all should be ok really. The only catch could be filter runs down too soon or descale doesn't remove all of it. The newer manuals mention seeking another source of water above some reading. Their engineers suggest descaling all of the machines once month irrespective. The engineer I spoke to mentioned that they used to suggest using white vinegar.

You could do what you want to do with some test strips. Some time ago the cost of the new filter was compared with suitable bottled water which won easily. Not much interest to me as my machine uses the old filter. 40L capacity rings a bell. I'd get through that pretty easily in 1 month as I run americano from the machine.I'm mostly the only one that drink it now. My soft water might extend that - or should anyway.

Personally I wouldn't drink neat RO water.  I've seen what it does to fish. Also used to work alongside some industrial chemists. That involved some discussion as to what sources were suitable for coffee and tea and why to avoid some. I understand most remineralise it to some extent with a soluble carbonate.  I'd guess it could be adjusted to give a balanced diet providing the substances added were soluble. The fish benefited from a carbonate but not totally, later it seems some one found a certain amount of sodium was a good idea as well.  Drinking it is not the same as living in it. This sort of water wont leave insoluble stuff behind when it evaporates. I put sludge on my solenoid down to this. Took a long time and several heat ups a day but the solenoid rattled eventually due to a rather small amount of sludge where it seals off internally.

John

-


----------



## Dalerst (Jan 22, 2020)

ajohn said:


> I'd rather this thread stuck to the DB. Mine is an old machine that doesn't use the new filter and as it's never come up before so a little strange. Suggest you start another thread but on the BT.
> 
> John
> 
> -


 ?


----------

